# Low Pressure A/C port



## Guest (May 2, 2003)

Hello all,

Have a 2K1 Sentra and going to recharge my A/C. How do I identify which port is the low pressure port? There are two lines. One is a large tube and the other is a small tube.

Any help is appreciated.

TIA!


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2003)

The large tube is almost always the "low side"...
It would be the line that runs directly back to the firewall.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2003)

Thanks much!


----------

